# curious about microfiber rollers



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

can anyone tell me how long a 3/8 nap should last cause im finding the brand i bought is only lasting like 5-7 days then the fibers turn really dark and its pretty much useless for rolling all day. i love these rollers but they are not lasting me any brand suggestions?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

What brand are you using?


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

benjamin moore, like i said they are wicked but they are not lasting to many days


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Clean them out real good with either a good neutral dish detergent or laundry detergent. The mini-rollers dont last real long for some reason. I also use a pair of scissors to trim off any hardened edges.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The microfibres I use are made by Pintar and run me $5.99 CDN. They last about a month with moderate use, I always have about 6-10 on the go though so they last a lot longer. 

To expand on what Wolf said, I also trim the edges before even using them so that it cuts down on lap marks.


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

The Benjamin Moore "microFiber" roller covers are not MicroFiber. They are made by Premier and re-labeled. These are a blend of polyester/Micro.

Two of the best brands we've run across is Whizz Xtrasorb & Whizz Microfiber, Also the ArrowWorthy Microfibers.

Both of these brand shouls last you around 2-4 months (obviously depending on how much you use it & with what texture).


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

Flojo/anyone else,
Here's a number to order your roller covers direct from the manufacturer that supplies BM SW etc. w all of their soft woven, micro etc. Jim 1-866-918-0300
you can order by the case, I pay 4.85 for 14.00 covers!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use the Arroworthy ones almost exclusively, and they last a decent enough time for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

FL.BM.DEALER said:


> The Benjamin Moore "microFiber" roller covers are not MicroFiber. They are made by Premier and re-labeled. These are a blend of polyester/Micro.


It amazing, how you vendors do that. I can go to my Vista Paints, Comex, and Dun Edwards, all The same pads, caulking, etc. But deferent labels and prices. HMMMMUNNNYy bug. I hear Comex bought Premier, you heard that FM Dealer?


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

wje said:


> The microfibres I use are made by Pintar and run me $5.99 CDN. They last about a month with moderate use, I always have about 6-10 on the go though so they last a lot longer.
> 
> To expand on what Wolf said, I also trim the edges before even using them so that it cuts down on lap marks.


ya i always re bevel my rollers as well but the 3/8 are so short that i find it isnt necessary ya i bought some pintar ones today they feel a little different but they worked really well still not sure how long it will last though but one month is better then 6 or 7 days


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> I use the Arroworthy ones almost exclusively, and they last a decent enough time for me.


 
If they gave them to me,I would use them also.:laughing:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> If they gave them to me,I would use them also.:laughing:


Hell ya. :laughing:


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

I have not heard if Comex bought Premier or not. I'll look into that. We use the Whizz Brand exclusively (even when we were contractors). I guess our choice is based on we know the owners of the company and get the inside scoop of what is happening in the roller cover market, from them. Whizz is manufactured in FL, but all of their material is imported from Italy besides their handles.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The first time you let one dry out - you lose the newness. Its not like these covers wear down, they matte down when they dry as does white woven covers. If you clean them then set them in a closed 5 gal bucket of water - they will last a long time if you never let them dry.


----------



## 88dblifestyle (Dec 4, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Clean them out real good with either a good neutral dish detergent or laundry detergent. The mini-rollers dont last real long for some reason. I also use a pair of scissors to trim off any hardened edges.



I think there is a proper detergent for rollers..hmmm try ask in some convenient store...


----------



## flowjo (Apr 25, 2009)

ya ive been using the pintar microfibers and like i said they feel different from the benjamin moore brand.

the pintar ones do seem to last longer but they are nowhere near as good, the benjamin moore ones seem to lay paint so evenly and effortlessly sad part is they die fast and they are like 7 bucks a pop.

i wash my rollers out perfectly and never let them dry i put them back in the plastic bags semi damp. if anyone ever uses the BM ones youll see what i mean give them a couple weeks and youll notice the fibers get worn down really fast and they become very stiff ive never seen a roller do this its very strange to me but they paint like nothing ive ever used either when brand spankin new


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> The first time you let one dry out - you lose the newness. Its not like these covers wear down, they matte down when they dry as does white woven covers. If you clean them then set them in a closed 5 gal bucket of water - they will last a long time if you never let them dry.


I do the same thing and they will last for a good while.


----------

